

Oculus Rift used to drive armoured vehicle [video] - dagw
http://www.tu.no/tutv/forsvar/2014/05/05/norwegian-army-driving-armoured-vehicle-using-oculus-rift

======
tormeh
Accompanying article: [http://www.tujobs.com/news/238400-see-the-norwegian-
armed-fo...](http://www.tujobs.com/news/238400-see-the-norwegian-armed-forces-
driving-with-oculus-rift)

